# Is all secular music bad?



## ItsMeFre (Feb 17, 2012)

I've always been a Christian but recently I've been trying to renew my mind and really be a better Christian...taking it to the "next level", if you will. I have a couple of struggles that I will post in seperate threads but the first one is about secular music.

What is wrong with it? I know hard core songs with cursing and talk of fornication or murder and things like that are bad (i.e. Nicki Minaj, JayZ, Lil Wayne, TI, etc.), but what is wrong with Mariah Carey, Boyz II Men, Beyonce? I am a married woman so if I'm singing a song that mentions love/sex/relationships, what is wrong with that?


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 17, 2012)

Not _all_ secular music is bad, but much of it is.  There are the obvious bad ones like you mention - the ones with cursing, fornication, etc.  There are also subtle ones - like Beyonce's "Ego" or "Baby Boy", which encourage lust.  But then there are songs like Mariah Carey's "Hero" that are simply inspirational.  There are also instrumental music (non-lyrics) that are secular but not bad.


----------



## nerdography (Feb 17, 2012)

I listen to secular music. I use to listen to everything and anything, but I'm starting to filter what I listen to and I prefer radio edits because they take all the bad words out.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know this wont be a popular opinion , but I dont listen to any secular music. It just dont glorify God. I teach Sunday school and I taught a lesson to my class about this topic. Alot of the secular music is about lusts, cares of this world, pride, fame etc. It doesn't edify you or bring you closer to God in anyway. The bibles he who is a friend of the world is an enemy of God. Alot of these songs promotes wordliness and ungodliness. The bible says to be carnally (fleshy,earthly) minded is death but spiritual mindedness brings life and peace. These songs dont get you in "spiritual" state of mind or cause you to meditate on God.
But this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know you said you want to go to "next level" and thats good. But remember this, the higher you go in God the more of you has to die off. The more of what you believe or think its right has to go away so that God can shape and mold your mind into what He sees as acceptable. The higher you go, the more that is required of you. If you are confused about something go to God in prayer for understanding and He will give it to you. But when you go, go with the mind "whatever you will have me do Lord". Dont go with " i think or believe _____ is right".


this is some scriptures for you.

*Ephesians 5:19 Addressing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody to the Lord with your heart*

*Romans 12:2 Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect. *

*1 John 2:15Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him.*

*Galatians 5:24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. *

*Romans 8:8 Those who are in the flesh cannot please God*

*1 Corinthians 10:31 So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. *


*2 Corinthians 6:17 Therefore go out from their midst, and be separate from them, says the Lord, and touch no unclean thing; then I will welcome you, *



ItsMeFre said:


> I've always been a Christian but recently I've been trying to renew my mind and really be a better Christian...taking it to the "next level", if you will. I have a couple of struggles that I will post in seperate threads but the first one is about secular music.
> 
> What is wrong with it? I know hard core songs with cursing and talk of fornication or murder and things like that are bad (i.e. Nicki Minaj, JayZ, Lil Wayne, TI, etc.), but what is wrong with Mariah Carey, Boyz II Men, Beyonce? I am a married woman so if I'm singing a song that mentions love/sex/relationships, what is wrong with that?


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 17, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I know you said you want to go to "next level" and thats good. But remember this, the higher you go in God the more of you has to die off. The more of what you believe or think its right has to go away so that God can shape and mold your mind into what He sees as acceptable. The higher you go, the more that is required of you. If you are confused about something go to God in prayer for understanding and He will give it to you. But when you go, go with the mind "whatever you will have me do Lord". Dont go with " i think or believe _____ is right".
> 
> 
> this is some scriptures for you.
> ...


 
Wow thanks for doing some research and putting it in this thread. I will continue to pray about it and I know He will guide me as to what He wants me to do. It's just so hard because I love me some love songs and inspirational songs and I'm really struggling to let that go and really trying to understand why I have to. 
Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## hair_rehab (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you all think about gospel and christian rap/hip hop that use samples from secular songs? Or songs that don't sound like a "typical" Christian song?


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, we just discussed this on the rapture ready forums.  I still listen to secular music but the Holy Spirit has taught me to discern what artists to listen to but also to listen to the words of the song to make sure it's not offensive to God.  This is with even gospel music now.  I really listen to Praise and Worship Music on Pandora when I'm at work and if I catch a song I really like then i'll write it down to download it to my ipod later on.  If I'm in my car, I'm on this alternative station or BBN (bible broadcasting network).  I can't stand rap and I'm not a huge fan of R&B music after 2000


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

hair_rehab said:


> What do you all think about gospel and christian rap/hip hop that use samples from secular songs? Or songs that don't sound like a "typical" Christian song?


 
I'm not really a fan of those.  Especially Kirk Franklin and Mary, Mary.  I don't feel or even see anything about Christ in their music.  It's more inspirational but not really spreading the gospel of Christ.  I am a fan of Christian rock because the most of the bands will sing about the Trinity/the Blood/ not afraid to speak the name of Jesus.  If my state had a Praise and Worship or Christian Rock station, I will tune in a lot.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 17, 2012)

There's Christian secular artist. You may notice at first listen, but if you listen, the lyrics elude to their faith. Then there are secular artist who's music may not have overt Christian themes, but is uplifting.

And there's of course the sex, drug, and violence themed music I stay away from.

Then there's the straight demonic


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 17, 2012)

hair_rehab said:


> What do you all think about gospel and christian rap/hip hop that use samples from secular songs? Or songs that don't sound like a "typical" Christian song?



I don't recall hearing a Christian song with a sample from a secular song.  Do you have an example?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 17, 2012)

hair_rehab said:
			
		

> What do you all think about gospel and christian rap/hip hop that use samples from secular songs? Or songs that don't sound like a "typical" Christian song?



I don't care for it.isn't that song by Kirk Franklin "smile" a sample from a secular song?But I dont too much like kirk music anyway..


----------



## InVue (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't listen to secular music anymore. It was the last thing I gave up because I loved my music. Particularly old school R&B and smooth jazz. That music always takes me back to those old times. It brings to mind stuff that need to stay under the blood. So I can't listen to it. 

I'm finding that some of this gospel music is using old school R&B beats that's why I don't listen to it. "Smile" by Kirk almost got me until I recognize an old school R&B beat. The same with Deitrick "A Sinner's Prayer."  I stick with the traditional gospel music that touch my soul.  I guess I'm just old school...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 17, 2012)

People dont realize that music isnt just something with words and a beat..but it can bring spirits and emotions with it


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't believe all secular music is wrong. If the message is not something that dishonors God, I believe it is OK to listen to it.

I'm always reminded of *Philippians 4:8* when it comes to secular music/movies, etc:

*"Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, dwell on these things".*

But as always, what is OK for one man may not be OK for another. As long as God approves either way, I don't see the problem.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to LOOOOVE old school R&B but I noticed that I really REALLY loved the sad love songs. The sadder the better. But my love life really was stinking badly LOL and I put two and two together. You're not just listening and dancing, you're repeating the words and speaking those things over your life.  As the poster above mentioned, you are also adding emotion to it as well. 

I worry more about my older children and the stuff they listen to that I don't have control over.  Most of the rap lyrics I hear today is so negative.


----------



## MonPetite (Feb 19, 2012)

..................


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Are we extending this to classical music as well?



Yes.  Some classical music is secular.


----------



## InVue (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Are we extending this to classical music as well?



Personally, I am not including classical music. There are some classical tunes that I occasionally play as background music while working or doing housework such as Bach. Classical music does not affect me in the way that other music does.  The classical music I listen to is quite relaxing (IMO).


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ How are we defining "secular" in this thread?  I saw your earlier post where you mentioned that you do not listen to secular music anymore.  However, classical music, by definition encompasses some secular music.  I'm just curious/confused by your statement.  Can you clarify?  Thanks.


----------



## InVue (Feb 19, 2012)

It is my error because I was not thinking in terms of the definition which is all non-religious music is defined as secular. So to make the correction I meant the secular music that I listed R&B and smooth jazz. Besides classical that is the only secular music I used to listen to. When responding to this post I actually had forgotten about classical.


----------



## InVue (Feb 19, 2012)

loolalooh thanks for asking for clarification.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 19, 2012)

InVue said:


> loolalooh thanks for asking for clarification.



No worries.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## aribell (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of classical music was composed specifically for church. Handel and Bach in particular had very strong faith and it's really worth reading more about their lives.  How Handel composed The Messiah is nothing short of divine inspiration IMO.

That's not all classical music, though.  I've been to symphony performances where the spirit of the piece was just not godly and I had to tune out.  



BostonMaria said:


> I used to LOOOOVE old school R&B but I noticed that I really REALLY loved the sad love songs. The sadder the better. *But my love life really was stinking badly LOL and I put two and two together. You're not just listening and dancing, you're repeating the words and speaking those things over your life.  *As the poster above mentioned, you are also adding emotion to it as well.



This is what I was going to say.  I was thinking not too long ago about all the songs I would listen to as a teenager, and how much junk I spoke into my life.  I think women in particular learn to pine after men and romance in a way that is just not beneficial to us at all.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it really depends on you as a person. If you have been in a bad place and certain music takes you back there, you should stop listening to it. If certain music encourages other feelings in you, then you should stay away from that.

I do not listen to music that talks about murder, drug use, fornication, etc. Secular music that I find inspirational, or love songs, or songs about dancing, having fun, friendship, etc. I have no problem with. 

It takes a little more work to filter out those songs on Pandora or make playlists with only appropriate music. I stopped listening to the radio because there is no way to filter it. Even with edited versions the message is still there so I choose not to listen. 

I do listen to jazz and classical music. It isn't connected to any memories for me so I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 27, 2012)

Please whenever you guys get the chance go to www.vigilantcitizen.com for information about Satan worship in the entertainment industry.
I don't know if anyone else posted that site because I didn't get a time to read replies...
but anyways for many years I have had dreams of being a singer professionally. Now I know that my voice is only for honoring God. 
Secular music and the products that it supports are becoming more and more demonic. If they are not for Christ, they must be against Him. And they are becoming more and more obvious about their stance EVERY DAY. 
The artists are required to pay tribute to the gods of greed, self satisfaction, and lust. They do so in an alarmingly obvious way today, and it is our responsibility as Christians to recognize this, and to point our youth to the obvious nature of this devil worship.
Love songs can contribute to the ministry of marriage, but as a single person they can fuel lust... So even then we must be careful. 
Please PLEASE open your eyes ladies. They are trying to turn us (females) into lust starved, fame crazed, sexualized robots. The music affected me and I am watching how it affects others. I can't post more on this right now due to time. I will check back this evening.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 27, 2012)

hair_rehab said:


> What do you all think about gospel and christian rap/hip hop that use samples from secular songs? Or songs that don't sound like a "typical" Christian song?


Wonderful question! I asked this of my pastor several years ago. I was singing nursery rhymes to my then kids. What about jingles from TV ads etc. I wanted to know. He basically encouraged me to seek God, listen to lyrics, ask God to help me discern the spirit of those behind the music etc. He said if I am listening to R&B and thinking of my spouse, that's ok. If I listening to something and past relationships are evoked or I find my self fantasizing about the artist, the men at work, the UPS guy, then it's a no go. Our walks are not identical. I may be able to smoke like a chimney for the next 50 years w/o side effects. You may not. God specifically told me to stop drinking sodas a few years back. He may tell you to run 5 miles a day. We have to seek our maker individually to find out what we can and cannot do while in these mortal frames. If all else fails (meaning you are still growing in the area of discernment) err on the side of caution and don't listen to any secular music at all. Better safe than sorry. I'll highlight some of the excellent point you all have made.


ItsMeFre said:


> Wow thanks for doing some research and putting it in this thread. I will continue to pray about it and I know* He will guide me as to what He wants me to do.* It's just so hard because I love me some love songs and inspirational songs and I'm really struggling to let that go and really trying to understand why I have to.
> Thanks to everyone who replied.


 


fifi134 said:


> I don't believe all secular music is wrong. If the message is not something that dishonors God, I believe it is OK to listen to it.
> 
> I'm always reminded of *Philippians 4:8* when it comes to secular music/movies, etc:
> 
> ...


 


nicola.kirwan said:


> A lot of classical music was composed specifically for church. Handel and Bach in particular had very strong faith and it's really worth reading more about their lives. How Handel composed The Messiah is nothing short of divine inspiration IMO.
> 
> *That's not all classical music, though. I've been to symphony performances where the spirit of the piece was just not godly and I had to tune out. *
> 
> ...


@nicola.kirwan,
Yes^^^, once I understood that then I understood why I needed to stop reading my beloved romance novels (akin to soft porn for me), stop watching soap operas, etc. The serpent is very subtle but effective none the less. Satan was chief musician. God is not an _'Indian giver'_ (I mean NO disrespect to any Native Americans by use of that term. I do not even refer to NAs as such since I know the term is racially offensive.). Satan still has an ability to woo using music. Think of the Pied Piper...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Wonderful question! I asked this of my pastor several years ago. I was singing nursery rhymes to my then kids. What about jingles from TV ads etc. I wanted to know. He basically encouraged me to seek God, listen to lyrics, ask God to help me discern the spirit of those behind the music etc. He said if I am listening to R&B and thinking of my spouse, that's ok. If I listening to something and past relationships are evoked or I find my self fantasizing about the artist, the men at work, the UPS guy, then it's a no go. Our walks are not identical. I may be able to smoke like a chimney for the next 50 years w/o side effects. You may not. God specifically told me to stop drinking sodas a few years back. He may tell you to run 5 miles a day. We have to seek our maker individually to find out what we can and cannot do while in these mortal frames. If all else fails (meaning you are still growing in the area of discernment) err on the side of caution and don't listen to any secular music at all. Better safe than sorry. I'll highlight some of the excellent point you all have made.
> 
> @nicola.kirwan,
> Yes^^^, once I understood that then I understood why I needed to stop reading my beloved romance novels (akin to soft porn for me), stop watching soap operas, etc. The serpent is very subtle but effective none the less. Satan was chief musician. God is not an _'Indian giver'_ (I mean NO disrespect to any Native Americans by use of that term. I do not even refer to NAs as such since I know the term is racially offensive.). Satan still has an ability to woo using music.
> ...



Prudent1 ...

Excellent analogy...


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 29, 2012)

I just wanted to add... I remember feeling "forces" come upon me as a child when I listened to music.
I would sit and cry about unrequited love at age 11 while listening to EWF, Mary J, The emotions... I was a MESS!!! It was almost like I was expressing emotions that I would feel later on in life. FOR NO REASON!!!!
Music used to really REALLY have an effect on me as a child. Its very hard to explain now that I am an adult, because now the feelings have merit due to my experiences. I can't however explain why I was able to understand these emotions as a child. I used to listen to "who's loving you" by Michael Jackson and cry for hours. This was in middle school... age 10-12. Why???
Music is powerful yall.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 29, 2012)

Well maybe I'm just not that deep in this area but music doesn't make me. I mean there mess in every facet. Be it gospel or secular. I listen to music for what I'm trying to do. When I'm working out no gospel is going to give me that drive I need, I have tried and it doesn't work. I guess one has to be like hyper sensitive to stuff to be emotional to a song. If I was going through a certain spot or something then I can see that. I'm extra leery to christian music esp at churches bc I believe they try and catch people up with it. Its as if they  place the most heart touching piece before tithes and offering to make people give emotionally. Maybe I need to be reproached on this matter.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2012)

nerdography said:


> I listen to secular music. I use to listen to everything and anything, but I'm starting to filter what I listen to and I prefer *
> 
> radio edits because they take all the bad words out.*



  Hi nerdography ....

Is this true about the radio edits?  I'm not saying that you're incorrect, I want to make that clear.   

The reason I'm asking is that I was shopping in the inner city and while browsing through a couple of the stores, there was a local radio station playing on their music system, and the music and the language was appalling!  It went beyond cursing and literally spoke about the sex act and it was not clean nor appropriate.     I thought the FCC has strict laws about that foolishness. 

I stopped looking through the store's items, as I refused to be subjected to that lewdness.   

I politely made it clear to the store manager that they needed to take care of that immediately, as it was extremely offensive.  The manager completely agreed with me, however I've not gone back to that store since.


----------



## nerdography (Mar 17, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @nerdography ....
> 
> Is this true about the radio edits?  I'm not saying that you're incorrect, I want to make that clear.
> 
> ...



Shimmie

Where I live we have two radio stations. One that plays the songs unedited and another one that plays the edited songs. 

I think a lot of it depends on where someone lives. But, I agree there are certain songs even with the edits that are still offensive. So, I usually turn off the radio when those songs start. I mainly listen to the instrumentals of songs now anyway as I care more about that than the actual lyrics.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2012)

nerdography said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Where I live we have two radio stations. One that plays the songs unedited and another one that plays the edited songs.
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on where someone lives. But, I agree there are certain songs even with the edits that are still offensive. So, I usually turn off the radio when those songs start. I mainly listen to the instrumentals of songs now anyway as I care more about that than the actual lyrics.



nerdography...

Thanks for responding.   Okay, I get it  

Where I usually shop near home, the music is 'cleaner'.   It's either classical, easy listening instrumentals, and sometimes the grocery stores have a mix of 80's, 90's tunes.  I won't pretend that I don't know the songs of that time, cause I do.   

For some reason the stores in the inner city are under the impression that these uncensored radio stations represent the community where they are located.    I see it as insulting the intelligence of their customers who live in that area.  I see the 'artists' who make that type of music are also insulting the intelligence of those who unfortunately are being subjected to  it.   

Thanks again for clearing this up for me.  Take care.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 18, 2012)

YES, All secular music is bad, Don't get me wrong when I am out I hear the music I sing to it, before I catch myself. I rock to it, before I catch myself. Sometimes I don't catch myself. But yes its all bad all of it. yet I really like James Taylor and some of the old soft rock music I like how it makes me feel, sometimes the words are all wrong though. 

But I catch myself because in all that we do we should be praising the Lord and right now if your not on track it sounds so corny to say that, It sounds so boring if your not spending time in prayer and reading the bible.  It sounds like a drag, But after you go through something.  After your whole World has been turned upside down.  After you lost what you thought was the best thing in your life, All you ever want to do is Praise the Lord he got you through, over and under. But here is the reason why secular music is not healthy. this article is 17 years old. 

Music is made up of rhythms. Tones, from which we build melodies and harmonies, are produced by rhythmical vibrations (a certain number of vibrations per second produces a given note). In fact, the first three elements of music-melody, harmony, and tone color-are the result of the arrangement and "quality" of these rhythmical vibrations. What we usually refer to as "rhythm" includes the grouping of tones into "measures" of music, as well as the tempo at which these groupings are played or sung.

An interesting fact that may give us clearer insight as to why music has such power over the human frame is that we are also essentially rhythmical creatures. "There is rhythm in respiration, heartbeat, speech, gait, etc. The cerebral hemispheres are in a perpetual state of rhythmical swing day and night."*

Since both music and man are rhythmical, it is not difficult to understand why a person exposed to music begins to assimilate its beats. This is demonstrated when a person begins tapping the feet or exhibiting some kind of body movement in response to music. Thus, the body automatically alters its own rhythms to synchronize with the outside stimuli.

What is actually happening within the body is that "sound vibrations acting upon and through the nervous systems give shocks in rhythmical sequence to the muscles, which cause them to contract and set our arms and hands, legs and feet in motion. On account of this automatic muscular reaction, many people make some movement when hearing music."* It is because of this automatic rhythm emulation that music can alter us physically, mentally, and emotionally. The critical question, then, is which types of music or what part of music reacts adversely with our body functions and brings about these changes?

In 1987, scientists conducted a series of experiments to find out what kinds of music would be harmonious to body rhythms and what kinds would not. They divided 36 newborn mice into three groups: the control group, which was not exposed to music; the harmonic* group, which was exposed to simple classical music; and the disharmonic* group, which was exposed to disharmonic rhythms typical of rock music.

For two months, the harmonic and disharmonic groups were exposed to music night and day. After these two months, 12 mice-four from each group-were sacrificed and their brains were properly prepared and frozen for later study.

Next, the other 24 mice were exposed to three weeks of maze "training." Then they were given three weeks of rest, during which time no testing or maze reinforcement occurred. Finally, the mice were exposed to another three weeks of maze training to establish their degree of learning retention. Throughout this process, behavior changes and discrepancies were carefully noted. At the conclusion of the maze training, these 24 mice were sacrificed and their brains were studied along with those of the previous 12 mice.

The results of the study were sobering. The mice of the control and harmonic groups were very similar; no significant differences appeared. However, the disharmonic group showed a significant decrease in learning retention/memory, hyperactivity, and aggression. (During the three-month preliminary testing, some of the mice exposed to the disharmonic music resorted to cannibalism.) Some mice in the disharmonic group experienced lethargy and inattentiveness, while all experienced significant brain alterations.

Because of the nature of the study and the particular animals chosen for the experiment, we have every reason to believe that these same results occur in humans. This means that the rhythms typical of rock music are the main culprits: "disharmonic" music causes brain damage and behavior degradation. It is interesting to note that these behavioral changes are easily observable at any rock concert, as I mentioned earlier in the description of the Michael Jackson concert in Bucharest.

An added problem of rock music is the words of each song, which penetrate with force and seek to seduce the hearer. Once the person is mentally disoriented, the mind is then open to whatever suggestions the words may carry, whether it be sex, drugs, suicide, violence, abandonment, or even religion.

Because of the dangers inherent in this now-American legacy, it is important for Christians to guard themselves from its effects. We should learn to adjust our taste in music to that which is a melodic, purely "harmonic" style of music. In this style, the rhythmic groupings will always be very loyal to the naturally accented beats of the time signature (i.e., in 4/4 time, the first and third beats of the measure).

On the other hand, disharmonic music can most quickly be identified by its "swing" beat or syncopation, which moves the hearer away from the naturally emphasized beats (i.e., it emphasizes the second and fourth beats in a measure with 4/4 time). This off-beat syncopation tends to cause a side-to-side movement in the listener's body, thus distinguishing it as "dance" music. This side-to-side movement is a "telltale" sign that music has had a disorienting effect on the listener's body rhythms.

Because music enters directly into the autonomic nervous system, thus bypassing the master brain, the only time one can choose what happens to his body is before he listens to the music. Let's make those choices count on the side of healthy bodies and sound minds.


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 18, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> When I'm working out no gospel is going to give me that drive I need, I have tried and it doesn't work.



My man Toby Mac has some songs that I have on my workout list.  
I have Irene and Made to Love on my gym playlist.

I love to make a joyful noise. Lots of secular music is fine (to me) for that. India Arie's work are examples of  secular songs that have positive messages.

Edit: Miley Cyrus' The Climb is the anthem for my Weight Loss Journey. That secular song has been quite a blessing. 

The song that most bothers me on my playlist is actually a christian song. I heard it played in Spin Class and added it to my playlist. It had this nice refrain "I've been talking to Jesus all my life!" 

I really dug that song until I got it on my playlist and really listened to the lyrics. It is by a Christian Rock band, but it's actually about a false prophet/preacher. Heh. That one threw me off. I don't use that one anymore.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2012)

blazingthru said:
			
		

> This article is 17 years old...
> 
> Music is made up of rhythms. Tones, from which we build melodies and harmonies, are produced by rhythmical vibrations (a certain number of vibrations per second produces a given note). In fact, the first three elements of music-melody, harmony, and tone color-are the result of the arrangement and "quality" of these rhythmical vibrations. What we usually refer to as "rhythm" includes the grouping of tones into "measures" of music, as well as the tempo at which these groupings are played or sung.
> 
> ...



  Hi Blaz...  I have to 'conquer' with the scientific experiment.  Great article.      I've been educated on something.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 7, 2012)

I listen to some secular music. I do filter. Most times I just can't bear to listen to all that sex, kill, gangsta, or whatever....may be I'm just getting old. I do listen to old school music like Frankie Beverly and Maze, Earth Wind, and Fire, but that's because when I was little, me and my mom and dad and siblings used to all dance together to it....so it brings back very happy memories of my childhood....Some people think even that is demonic, but that music takes me to a very very positive place.....Music like Maxwell makes me think of my husband, again, a very happy place......I listen to ALL genre's of Christian music (Hymns, spirituals, alternative, rock, rap, new and old traditional) but not all of it. There is some Christian music---new and old just doesn't do it for me....


I like classical too because its such pure beauty in its complexity. You may not hear the name of the Lord in it, but only God can create something so beautiful and complex as classical music.

I can see how some music can conjure up lust, and violence, and if I hear something like that I just move on...

99% of the time my radio is turned to NPR....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 7, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think it really depends on you as a person. If you have been in a bad place and certain music takes you back there, you should stop listening to it. If certain music encourages other feelings in you, then you should stay away from that.
> 
> I do not listen to music that talks about murder, drug use, fornication, etc. Secular music that I find inspirational, or love songs, or songs about dancing, having fun, friendship, etc. I have no problem with.
> 
> ...



FoxxyLocs:

I totally 1000% agree.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I listen to some secular music. I do filter. Most times I just can't bear to listen to all that sex, kill, gangsta, or whatever....may be I'm just getting old.
> 
> I do listen to old school music like Frankie Beverly and Maze, Earth Wind, and Fire, but that's because when I was little, me and my mom and dad and siblings *used to all dance together to it....so it brings back very happy memories of my childhood....*
> 
> ...



I love your post.   I have many happy family memories with music as well.  When you mentioned Frankie Beverly and Maze, it brings a beautiful memory of my former brother in law, who has a beautiful gift in singing.  Both he and his brother used to sing, (harmonize) those songs which never seem to disappear from good family times.     These two men and my Dad looked out for me and my children during a very hard time.   These songs would come on the radio and the family would just become family, singing and dancing.  

Also the Classical music is another family memory with my grandparents and my aunt; as a child in New York, I was surrounded by the Arts because of them, and the music concerts, dancing was a big part of family sharing, a huge part of my developing life as a child.   

naturalgyrl5199 ...     I thank you for sharing this post.   It's just as you said, only God could create something so beautiful and complex as classical music...

Happy Celebration to you and your loved ones ... the celebration of Jesus' Resurrection, His outpouring of His great love for us... saving us from sin and eternal separation from Him.  

God bless you.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 1, 2012)

> I know this wont be a popular opinion , but I dont listen to any secular music. It just dont glorify God. I teach Sunday school and I taught a lesson to my class about this topic. Alot of the secular music is about lusts, cares of this world, pride, fame etc. It doesn't edify you or bring you closer to God in anyway. The bibles he who is a friend of the world is an enemy of God. Alot of these songs promotes wordliness and ungodliness. The bible says to be carnally (fleshy,earthly) minded is death but spiritual mindedness brings life and peace. These songs dont get you in "spiritual" state of mind or cause you to meditate on God.
> But this is just my 2 cents.



LucieLoo12 do you listen to classical music or instrumentals? 90% of the secular music i listen to doesn't have words.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 1, 2012)

brg240....no I don't



brg240 said:


> @LucieLoo12 do you listen to classical music or instrumentals? 90% of the secular music i listen to doesn't have words.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 1, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> brg240....no I don't



Do you feel that they promote worldliness or sin? Or do you just not like them/not interested as they don't bring you closer to God?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 2, 2012)

brg240

I just don't feel like they it glorifies God.The bible speaks about spiritual songs and hymns, in my opinion there is nothing spiritual about them.




brg240 said:


> Do you feel that they promote worldliness or sin? Or do you just not like them/not interested as they don't bring you closer to God?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 15, 2012)

brg240 said:
			
		

> Do you feel that they promote worldliness or sin? Or do you just not like them/not interested as they don't bring you closer to God?



Everything is not going to get you loser to God.... Certain types of Eating is not going to get you closer to God (well, maybe it will if it causes you to expire sooner than expected...lol)....but I SMH when I see a 300 pound Pastor talk About how secular music is Soooo sinful, but he can't put a leash on his gluttony. I tend to look at the big picture. Some people need to NOT listen to secular music, but for some, it may not definitively make you closer to God, but some music brings serenity,peace, relaxation, which are the same feelings I get when I am in  deep in prayer or mediation. 

A lot of music makes people feel worldly and sinful, but some people listen to it, turn it off, and feel their same old Christian self. They don't feel compelled to cheat, or kill, or abuse, or steal, or be whore-ish.....<-----not a real word..I know....

But I guess it's important to know thyself and do whatever it takes to stay close to God.

Sent from my iPad 2 using LHCF....(thus the typos)


----------

